# Flickering Lights & Bad Wiring!



## Hawkeye (Jul 29, 2019)

Hey,
My house is built in 1972, which I bought last month. The electrical panel was ancient, I couldn't even find any breakers in there. So I had them replaced before I bought the house. But now we are having some sort of electrical problem lately that affects the ground floor. We have flickering lights in the kitchen and the living room, which eventually goes off. Even the HVACs, which I installed after I bought the house, is not working properly. The power to most of the appliances is also affected. I have contacted an electrical repair service to fix the problem. They might rewire the house. Do you guys think if it will resolve the HVAC problem too? Or should I contact an HVAC maintenance service?
What do you guys think?


----------

